
List of All Ip Addresses You Need Not To Scan For Footprinting ~ Hackplanet - janektm
http://www.hackplanet.in/2010/03/list-of-all-ip-addresses-you-need-not.html
======
EdiX
Well, I'm pretty sure I repeatedly scanned 129.168.0.0 NASA Lewis Research
Center last month, due to a typo :(

------
bigiain
I (like I guess everybody else did) scrolled through looking for ranges _my_
boxen live in, and found this:

203.59.0.0 - 203.59.255.255 Perth Australia iiNET

I wonder why _that_ got in there?

~~~
pbhjpbhj
Perhaps you could do a scan and find out ...? /jk

------
bartl
>213.8. __ _._ __israelis isp's!! dont try those ranges!!

I really wonder why Israel got this special status.

